
FBI director warns Facebook could become platform of 'child pornographers' - aritraghosh007
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-security/fbi-director-warns-facebook-could-become-platform-of-child-pornographers-idUSKBN1WJ1NQ
======
bediger4000
This statement is just hysteria, an attempt at whipping up a Moral Panic
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_panic](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_panic))
in order to generate a rhetorical fog and attack the FBI's enemies.

Media need to quit repeating things word-for-word, especially coming from
those who are in positions of authority, and those claiming a principled
stand. Historically, while not always rubbish, such claims from people in
authority tend to reinforce the authority, and nothing more. Such claims
coming as a "principled stand" seem to often be used not to get folks to
conform to the principles, but just to get media to amplify whatever claim
goes along with it.

------
sarcasmatwork
Once could come to the same conclusion with all social media. Youtube is
already known to have a pedo problem.

~~~
Porthos9K
And a fascist problem.

~~~
Fjolsvith
And an ad problem.

~~~
Porthos9K
Let's be honest. The whole goddamn world has an ad problem.

